# What are you reading now???



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Post a pic of the cover.

ME:







except the book not the song book


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

I read vogue magazine.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...php?pic_id=714

She's my favorite author & this just came out not long ago. Mysteries & Egyptology, 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## Elorien (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elorien* 
_



_

 
GREAT Book!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Hitchhiker's Guide is next on my list to re-read.


----------



## Elorien (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm re-reading it in anticipation of the movie


----------



## mspixieears (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Chelsea, I don't have a pic, but Melvyn Bragg's _The Adventure of English_. Here's a link if you really need to see the cover, but it's not particularly exciting; it's a really interesting book though:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/...850803-5551034

I hope that's allowed, pls modify accordingly if I'm not supposed to post the link, not really savvy about that stuff.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2005)

I'm re reading LOTR 2, and I have "deception point" (Dan Brown) awaiting to be read.


----------



## Bianca (May 1, 2005)

I don't have a picture but I am reading Blue moon a novel from the Anita Blake vampire hunter series.


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2005)

I'm reading _Memoirs of a Geisha_


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

I'm reading the encyclopedia of serial killers (I have a fetish for anything thats forensic, I also love CSI and stuff like taht!) Its very creepy especially when you think of a family that lived in a cave together with their 20 kids and they killed people that come along the way and eat them! OK I see that you dont want to have any further informations...


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

I am reading Sylvia Plath Ariel Poems.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 2, 2005)

I don't have a picture at the moment but i am reading Fast Food Nation (about how fast food chains have changed our economy and the way we live today) - and - The Secret Lives of Girls (a non fiction about girls sexual secrets and agression in their young teens mostly. some lady studied it and its actually quite interesting). i read a lot. haha


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_ The Secret Lives of Girls (a non fiction about girls sexual secrets and agression in their young teens mostly. some lady studied it and its actually quite interesting)_

 
LOL, I am reading The Secret life of Boys. It's by teen magazine, though.


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## mspixieears (May 2, 2005)

I'm also reading my future thesis supervisor's French cultural history of France tome. Very interesting.

I saw someone is reading _Fast Food Nation_ - this book kicks total arse. I wish _Stupid White Men_ had have been as good as this in terms of research.

Oh, and Sylvia Plath's 'Ariel' poems are really good too. What a shame to have lost her when she was most likely a better poet than husband Ted Hughes.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_





gotta love candace bushnell...i can never get sick of SATC or any of her work!!_

 
I loved 4 blondes but could not get into Trading Up for some reason. I got half way through it got bored and moved on. A friend of mine had the same problem. It really is not at all like SATC and I think that was the point.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Oh, and Sylvia Plath's 'Ariel' poems are really good too. What a shame to have lost her when she was most likely a better poet than husband Ted Hughes._

 
I agree, have you read Birthday Letters yet? Ted Hughes published it many years after she died as a tribute to her. It's more of her poems and writings. I recommend it if you haven't yet read it. I adore Sylvia Plath as well. Her journals are wonderful as well.


----------



## amy (May 3, 2005)

Just finished Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison, and am about to read The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner.  Both for school.  Indeed.


----------



## martygreene (May 3, 2005)

Those at the moment, although #2 is a reference I use constantly.[/img]


----------



## Jessica (May 3, 2005)

Just finished _Memoirs of a Geisha_ now onto _The Heart is a Lonely Hunter_


----------



## misslexa (May 4, 2005)

just finished 
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold





now onto
The Girls' Guide to Hunting and Fishing by Melissa Bank


----------



## midnightlouise (May 4, 2005)

Just finished re-reading the Complete Hitchhikers Guide.  Laughed my butt off


----------



## Janice (May 4, 2005)

Finished Anne Rice's Blood Canticle recently. Trying to find something new to read at the moment. This thread has given me alot of good new ideas.


----------



## toropcheh (May 4, 2005)

Mine is probably boring to everyone else (and I don't have a pic of it), but it's called "The Myth of Sanity: Divided Consciousness and the Promise of Awareness" by Martha Stout. Here's a link to it...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...278553-2858211


Just in case anyone is too busy/doesn't want to click on the link, the book is about a study Martha Stout did (as a clinical psychologist) about people with multiple personality disorder- now called Dissociative Identity Disorder- and traumatic events that happened to them, and how their level of awareness of everything is much higher than people who have led "normal" lives. It's fascinating stuff really.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   LOL, I am reading The Secret life of Boys. It's by teen magazine, though.  
 
 Quote:

 
haha that one sounds interesting too!

 
 just finished
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold


now onto
The Girls' Guide to Hunting and Fishing by Melissa Bank
 Quote:

 

LOVELY BONES is an amazing book how did you like it? i cried. haha.

and ive also read girls guide to hunting and fishing and i LOVED that one as well. 

i really want to read Lucky.. the memoir of alice seabold.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 4, 2005)

oops i kinda messed up my post above.. sorry girls/guys!


----------



## misslexa (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_LOVELY BONES is an amazing book how did you like it? i cried. haha.

and ive also read girls guide to hunting and fishing and i LOVED that one as well. 

i really want to read Lucky.. the memoir of alice seabold._

 
I loooooved Lovely Bones... couldnt put it down, I cried too... but it was so well written.  I'm hoping i Love Girls Guide... just as much

Since we seem to have similar taste in books - any other recommended reads??   8)


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

hmmm.. although i have not read them notebook and white oleander have been said to be really wonderful. 

i just read one called where the light comes in. and it was pretty good.

im working on one right now.. just started it last night that is called somthing about a timetravelers i dunno ill have to look when i get home but ill let you know how that one is.. 

if you have not read "my sisters keeper" then you must. its superb. its right up there with lovely bones. it is by jodi picoult. ive yet to read her other ones but hear they are awesome. 

i also dont know if you like wierd books but if you do then chuck palinuk or whatever his name is .. his books are really good. Examples of his books are fight club, choke and more. but choke was really good i havnt read all of his tho.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 5, 2005)

.


----------



## Chelsea (May 6, 2005)

I finished wicked.. it was weird  I need new book recs


----------



## mspixieears (May 7, 2005)

Hey Chelsea, you could try Ring and Spiral by Koji Suzuki, in English translation. Very scary though!

Just finished reading a graphic novel about H. P. Lovecraft, spooky story author.


----------



## sephe711 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_I don't have a picture but I am reading Blue moon a novel from the Anita Blake vampire hunter series._

 
I love those books... and Laurell K. Hamilton's other series (Merry Gentry)


----------



## aautumnah (Jul 14, 2005)

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/03...CLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elorien* 
_



_

 
me too!


----------



## VaJenna (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FredrickTheGirl* 
_I just finished 

Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs
and
Invisible Monster

and now I"m reading

Requiem For A Dream
and
The Fountainhead


I have no idea how to get images to work_

 
requiem for a dream is the hardest book to read. the lack of puncuation sucks. 

i'm reading the secret life of salvador dali right now 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...s&n=507846


----------



## JessieC (Jul 16, 2005)

If i want a good laugh i will read any trashy british romance novel, like confessions of a shopaholic or any book by Jane Green.






I also LOVED Devil wears Prada.






If you like history I honestly would recommend Devil in the White City and 1906. Both incredibly written, the first being non-fiction and the second is fiction based on fact. Both great reads.











I just Finished the Birth of Venus by Sarah Dunant. Again, fiction based from facts, but so well written you dont really consider the fact that a lot of the information actually is true.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 16, 2005)

I just started good ol' Franny and Zooey again


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 4, 2005)

I love laurall K Hamiltons novels, and am currently reading Seduced by Moonlight the 3rd of the Merry Gentry series.
I have read all of the Anita Blake series so far and am itching for 13 to be released.
I am a bookworm


----------



## crystaL (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_I'm reading Memoirs of a Geisha_

 
Loved that book and saw a private screening of the movie last week and LOVED it too!


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FredrickTheGirl* 
I just finished 

Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs
and
Invisible Monster

and now I"m reading

Requiem For A Dream
and
The Fountainhead


I have no idea how to get images to work

 

Hubert Selby Jr. is so bad about that!  I swear in that book a sentence will take up half the page.  

I just finished "Whores", an oral biography about Perry Ferrell and Jane's Addiction_meh, it was ok.

If anyone needs a book recommendation, try David Sedaris...sooooo funny.  His best book (IMO) is "Me Talk Pretty One Day."  



requiem for a dream is the hardest book to read. the lack of puncuation sucks. 

i'm reading the secret life of salvador dali right now 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...s&n=507846_

 

Hubert Selby Jr. is so bad about that!  I swear in that book a sentence will take up half the page.  

I just finished "Whores", an oral biography about Perry Ferrell and Jane's Addiction_meh, it was ok.

If anyone needs a book recommendation, try David Sedaris...sooooo funny.  His best book (IMO) is "Me Talk Pretty One Day."


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 9, 2005)

*A Long Way Down by Nick Hornby*


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm starting #6 in the Left Behind series of books, Assassins


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslexa* 
_just finished 
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold



_

 
I just got done reading that! it's my favorite book!! <3  I'm currently reading the left behind books that my sister recomends to me soo much


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2006)

Starting research for this fall's productions





A re-read, but it's always a fun one

Recently read:


----------



## tiffie0023 (May 24, 2006)

I'm reading wicked right now too! and I'm going to see the play tonight!!!


----------



## d_flawless (May 24, 2006)

tuesdays with morrie


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 24, 2006)

where rainbows end by cecelia ahern
its a lovely story i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/im...24/n121591.jpg


----------



## Vicky88 (May 24, 2006)

It's quite good. 

I just finished:






A-M-A-Z-I-N-G.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 24, 2006)

currently-





up next-


----------



## colormust (May 24, 2006)

i am reading Memorial Day by Vince Flynn...if anyone likes political crime and mystery, this guy is amazing!!!


----------



## aurelhard (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_



_

 
That is my favourite Eco book! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am currently reading:





and this one (given me by a darling friend)~





and this one for the pure soap opera ~





and re-reading this one, just for the fun of it ~


----------



## sasse142 (May 24, 2006)

A million little pieces cause my father is living it


----------



## martygreene (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aurelhard* 
_That is my favourite Eco book! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
It's a good one, I'd started it before, just picked it back up.


----------



## aurelhard (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_It's a good one, I'd started it before, just picked it back up._

 
I do rather envy you the pleasure of reading through it all for the first time!

The first time, for me, I simply tore through it (dying to know what was happening); every other time since, I've found something else new over which to giggle or to marvel. He is a cheeky bugger, Eco.


----------



## MissAlly (May 25, 2006)

To Kill a Mockingbird,again.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 25, 2006)

I'm currently reading the Gossip Girls series.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2006)

I needed something light and funny right now, so: 

Funny In Farsi by Firoozeh Dumas

It kind of reminds me of David Sedaris books.  Makes me laugh.


----------



## asteffey (May 25, 2006)

tropic of cancer- henry miller.


----------



## xSazx (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Throwaway Style (May 25, 2006)

i'm actually reading The Picture Of Dorian Gray.


----------



## more_please (May 29, 2006)

*martygreene*, you are a very well-read woman! I recently finished The Quiet American (Graham Greene), and will be moving onto A Clockwork Orange ( Anthony Burgess) and Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand) soon!!









Love this cover!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 29, 2006)

I just finished eleven on top by Janet Evanovich (its a series & this was #11 lol) I love these books they are so funny and make me LMAO and cant wait until #12 comes out! 

Also reading the bloodhound series by Virginia Lanier

the one I am on now is Ten Little Bloodhounds
these are also good and some humor. About a lady that raises bloodhounds to use for mantrailing and drug searching and the situations she gets herself into. 

Also I LOVE reading books in series. Usually anything w. humor+mystery(or like suspense etc.) If any1 has any recs. for any more series that fit this type of category please PM or post in this thread, I am on the last book of my bloodhound series and I want to find more humor/mystery books and it seems to be an odd combo to find for books! Thanks


----------



## JesusShaves (May 29, 2006)

i dont think any of this has sunken through to me... so i'll have to read it again





i was in the middle of this.. but then stopped lol... i always hit books half way then start another one.. which was beloved hehehe!


----------



## Escada_Lover (May 29, 2006)

I'm reading the Da Vinci code.....for the fourth time!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 2, 2006)

i'm doing south beach... so that book... and 2nd time reading
Queen of the Damned


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 8, 2006)

right now I'm re-reading Hawaii, by James Michener (sp?)  

I read it 2 years ago, and at first it was hard for me to get into, but I really loved it.  Right now, I don't have any new books at my house, I need to stop at the library and pick some up.

Hawaii is really long, but I'm actually excited about that b/c I read books incredibly fast, and once I start reading, I like to read a lot at once... so I enjoy a book that I don't finish in a day or two


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 8, 2006)

The Vampire  Lestat for like, the 5th time.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know if this counts as "reading" material but it's the last book I've read.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 8, 2006)

After a very long school year of reading nothing but political philosophy and critical criminology books, I have decided to reread the entire Harry Potter series to 1) pass the time whilst I am unemployed, and 2) give my poor brain a rest!


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Lolita >_>; I kept seeing it in the library and despite a few misgivings as to the topic...I submitted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty good so far.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

  bottleblack:  I don't know if this counts as "reading" material but it's the last book I've read.  
 
I love Jaime Oliver, that sounds like a good book choice to me


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2006)

i JUST finished reading this one last night





and i'm also reading the following.. i cannot read just one book at a time.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 10, 2006)

i'm reading this (yes it's for fun, I'm a huge dork):
it's so unfortunate that he died, i wish i could have such an impact





& b/c I can't read just one, re-reading:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_I don't know if this counts as "reading" material but it's the last book I've read.




_

 
OMG, I wish I had even half of his energy!!!!


----------



## Urbana (Jun 11, 2006)

MARIAN KEYES' angels . im loving it


----------



## Jaim (Jun 13, 2006)

Nightmares and Dreamscapes by Stephen King. I have zero attention span so I love short stories!


----------



## ashyyxface (Jun 13, 2006)

Woo, it's good.


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok couldn't figure out how to make the pics work but I'm currently re-reading P.S. I Love You by Cecelia Ahern and just bought Babyville by Jane Green.


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

_The Code of the Woosters_, by P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 15, 2006)

i just finished family matters-rohinton mistry...i loved a fine balance

i just finished the time in between-david bergen

lol i read so much i never even rem authors unless i am thoroughly impressed

i am starting the tash aw novel the harmony silk factory


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 25, 2006)

I am almost done with A Million Little Pieces by James Frey and I will be starting The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd as soon as I am done with it. Before that, I was on a Dan Brown kick and read The Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 25, 2006)

*leisure reading.... i love it!*

this is too funny... my BF   LOVES this book. i get a nightly synopsis on what hes read so far. It sounds interesting from what im told, hope you enjoy



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_I don't have a picture at the moment but i am reading Fast Food Nation (about how fast food chains have changed our economy and the way we live today) - and - The Secret Lives of Girls (a non fiction about girls sexual secrets and agression in their young teens mostly. some lady studied it and its actually quite interesting). i read a lot. haha_

 

I have to tell you Atlas Shrugged is my most favorite book EVER!  I think it has such a meaningful message for everyone, i hope you enjoy it. im rereading it for like the tenth time this summer(first time i read it was senior year HS and im about to start senior year of college). I also think A Clockwork Orange is so good, better to read it first than watch the movie since the movie is not the complete version, your missing out on so much!...ENJOY!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_*martygreene*, you are a very well-read woman! I recently finished The Quiet American (Graham Greene), and will be moving onto A Clockwork Orange ( Anthony Burgess) and Atlas Shrugged (Ayn Rand) soon!!









Love this cover!_


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 26, 2006)

i'm reading this,


----------



## litlaur (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_i'm reading this (yes it's for fun, I'm a huge dork):
it's so unfortunate that he died, i wish i could have such an impact





& b/c I can't read just one, re-reading: 



_

 
I also can't read just one book at a time! Right now I've only got one and it's driving me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm thinking about getting for my second book


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 27, 2006)

I just picked up The Red Tent yesterday.  Looking forward to it!


----------

